# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  8. rockas :))

## Mukica

dragi nasi Udruzi RODA je danas rockas!!!
i to osmi

necu nis pisat, ima super tekstova vec napisanih, evo kopiram:




> *Kako je rođena RODA*
> 
> Znate li kako se rodila Roda? Pitate li se? Nagađate? Ne mogu se sjetiti jesmo li ovu priču ikada stavile na papir, ako nismo, krajnje je vrijeme, jer neizrečeno postaje proizvoljno, a kako vrijeme prolazi sve je manje vjerojatno da će priča biti ispričana onako kako se zaista dogodila.
> 
> Početkom 2001. rodiljne naknade bile su vruća tema. 'Maksimalac' za drugih šest mjeseci upravo je bio smanjen na 1600 kuna i grupa zabrinutih i ljutih roditelja okupila se ispred Vlade na Markovom trgu upozoravajući, osim na povećan broj majki koji neće moći ostati sa svojim bebama punu godinu dana, i na ostale probleme s kojima se kao roditelji susreću u društvu koje je djeci i obitelji sklono samo deklarativno. Većina ovih roditelja okupila se oko roditeljskog foruma (prvog takvog na našim prostorima) Mame i bebe. Na taj sam forum naletila u rano proljeće iste godine kada sam kao trudnica krenula tražiti informacije o porodu i bebama te našla puno više od toga.
> 
> Vedrana, jedna od mama koja je prosvjedovala na Markovom trgu, u svibnju je gostovala u televizijskoj emisiji Latinici i Latin ju je pitao, kada je navodila probleme s kojima se susreću mladi roditelji, zašto ona ne osnuje udrugu koja bi se ovime bavila. Sjećam se kako se Vedrana nasmijala i rekla da ne bi imala vremena. Međutim, kada se vratila na forum, oduševljenje emisijom, njenim nastupom i idejom ponijelo nas je sve i Vedranu smo počele nagovarati da stane na čelo udruge koju bismo osnovali. Nitko drugi nije dolazio u obzir – niste tada niti morali poznavati Vedranu uživo, i preko foruma njena je karizma bila opipljiva, njezini postovi i argumenti jasni i neosporni, a opet tako ljudski i topli i bliski. Nakon nekoliko stranica uvjeravanja Vedrana je rekla: "U redu, nagovorile ste me." Istovremeno nas je upozorila da je udruga ogroman posao, da ona to niti želi niti može sama i da očekuje pravu predanost od onih koji se odluče na to.
> 
> Pozvala je sve zainteresirane da se nađemo, na tom prvom testu, hoće li nas se pojaviti dovoljan broj da možemo uopće razmišljati o osnivanju udruge. Prošle smo prvi test. Nas desetak okupilo se kod Boćarskog doma, na klupici blizu nasipa, jedne lijepe subote u lipnju. I tada je osnovana Roda, sve kasnije bile su potvrde i formalnosti. Nekoliko mama i trudnica, jakih i iznimnih žena od kojih je svaka imala potrebu vlastitim rukama izmodelirati svijet kakav želi za svoje dijete. Nismo sve bile tada na klupici. Neke su cure bile po drugim gradovima u Hrvatskoj, neke čak i u drugim državama, ali tada su bile s nama, kao i kasnije. Anamaria, Aleksandra, Davorka, Tina, Vedrana, Iva, Marina, Žana, Tamara, Arijana, Andreja, Jasna, Zrinka, Jasena, Sandra, Daniela….Pišem ova imena jer pamtimo prekratko, a želim zabilježiti svaku od tih žena, običnih koliko im je i ime obično, a neobičnih i jakih koliko je i svaka od vas kad se bori za svoje ideale, svoj svjetonazor i svoju djecu.
> ...



i jedna, sluzbena varijanta:




> *Kako se rodila RODA?*
> 
> prvih devet mjeseci 2001. 
> *
> Siječanj*
> Odlukom Vlade RH smanjene su naknade za drugih šest mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta. Najviša naknada, koja je do tada bila 2500 kuna, smanjena je na 1600. Smanjenje je primijenjeno retroaktivno, odnosno smanjene su sve naknade isplaćene nakon 1. siječnja. Rečeno je da je to privremena mjera. Ogorčeni roditelji prosvjeduju ispred Vlade na Markovu trgu. Prima nas potpredsjednica Vlade Željka Antunović. Arijana Goleš pokrece internetske stranice za roditelje i trudnice na adresi www.mameibebe.net. Na stranicama zaživljava forum 'Mame i bebe'.
> 
> *Veljača*
> Vedrana Miholić i Jadranka Grokša Kardum aktivno sudjeluju u stručnoj raspravi 'Rodiljni dopusti i novčane naknade u Republici Hrvatskoj' u Vladi RH. Nakon rasprave sastavljena je reakcija na zaključke, koja je odnesena u Državni zavod za zaštitu obitelji, materinstva i mladeži (DZZM), gdje se raspravljalo o svim točkama dokumenta.
> ...

----------


## rahela

sretan rođendan  :D  :D 

i hvala na svemu  :Heart:

----------


## snoopygirl

draga Roda, sretan rođendan   :Heart:  
 hvala na svemu   :Heart:

----------


## draga

Sretan rockas!

 :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

Sretan rođendan :D  :D  :D

----------


## Iva M.

Sretan rođendan :D

----------


## the enchantress

Sretan vam rođendan!

Sve dobre stvari u svijetu uvijek su djelo šačice entuzijastičnih ljudi.

----------


## Sun

:Heart:

----------


## Freja

Sretan rođendan!

----------


## printemps

sretan rođendan !!!!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
teško je riječima opisat šta mi značite!!  :Kiss:

----------


## babyboys

sretan rođendan  :Heart:  
i hvala  :Heart:

----------


## lasada

Sretan rođendan   :Heart:  
Da nije vas bilo  :Saint:   bilo bi   :Crying or Very sad:   a sa vama danas i svaki je dan   :Laughing:   :D  :D

----------


## mikka

:D  :D 

sretan  :Heart:

----------


## Dragonfly

Sretan rođendan
 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## puntica

sreatan rođendan  :D

----------


## Frida

:Heart:

----------


## Ena

Sretan rođendan!  :D   :Love:  
Od   :Heart:   vam hvala.   :Kiss:

----------


## malena beba

:Heart:

----------


## Mimah

Sretan rodjendan!

Dozivjele ih jos bar 888!   :Smile:

----------


## ivanche

Sretan ročkas!!!  :D

----------


## srecica

:Heart:

----------


## Joe

sretan 8.  :Heart:

----------


## rusi

sretan rođendan !!!! :D  :D

----------


## pikulica

Sretan roćkas ! :D  :D

----------


## Nice

Sretan OSMI !!!! :D

----------


## Monchou

Sretan rodjendan!!!  :D  :D  :D 
i hvala za sve...   :Heart:

----------


## laumi

Sretan vam rođendan i hvala!

----------


## nina14

sretan rođendan   :Heart:

----------


## anatom

sretan osmi.
hvala na svoj pruzenoj pomoci.
i nadam se da cete biti tu i u vrijeme kada ce moja kci trebati pomoc!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

:Heart:

----------


## romi

Sretan ročkas od srca!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

:Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Sretan 8 od   :Heart:  !
Hvala za sve i jos puno ljetova ti zelimo  :Love:

----------


## Angie75

Čestitam i na ovom topicu!

Nevjerojatno da Roda ima samo 8 godina, čini mi se da je oduvijek tu...

----------


## vertex

Sretan rođendan   :Smile:

----------


## darva

Sretan rodendan!
Imate puuuuuno razloga za biti ponosne!
 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## davorkica

Sa zakašnjenjem  :Embarassed:  

Sretan rođendan!   :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

Sretan rođendan !!!! Za želje nikad nije kasno !

Nadam se da će se jednom ponoviti proslava iz 2006. Bilo je prekrasno !

----------

